# WUSV World Championship Judges Report



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

Every year following the WUSV IPO World Championships the big officials of the WUSV and Judges get together for a debrief to consider the future of the sport and reflect on the quality of the competition.

This year, for the first time ever, "England" (really we should be referred to as "Great Britain" but I don't think the continentals really pay much attention such details) and Ireland were the only two countries in the whole report who were mentioned - and given high praise!

I quote the Protection Judge, Mr Josef Vonarburg - "Particularly striking is the fact that England had been very strongly represented and achieved excellent performances, although English dogs are normally only rarely represented."

This is particularly cool for me as it is the first year my dad and our own Vongalanberg Kai, who some of you might know came 7th (the only British GSD to come in the Top 40 at the World Championships, let alone the Top 10!) has competed at an International level.

You have to trawl through a long and _very_ dry body of text to get to it but if you want to read it in the original document you can download it here.

It doesn't sound like much, but to be singled out like that at a meeting of internationally respected officials must mean we made a massive impression. 

Like I said, no other country is mentioned in the whole report. If thats not excellent news for British and Irish Dog Sport, I don't know what is!


----------

